# repercusión de [viguetas/jácenas/capiteles]



## Adimine

Hola, qué puede significar 'repercusión' en este contexto? Está describiendo la construcción de una pergola. Después de cada entrada hay una medición, por ejemplo: "Repercusión de viguetas: 2.5 ml/m^2" o "Repercusión de capiteles madera: 0.1 uds/m^2"
Estoy muy perdido y agradezco cualquier ayuda!


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

¿Hay más información? Esas unidades son crípticas: por ejemplo, mililitros por metro cuadrado no parece tener mucho que ver con viguetas, y no es claro qué significa "uds" (µds). Repercusión puede ser "effect", etc.


----------



## Cal inhibes

Cuando se construyen estructuras en voladizo es necesario llevar el control de las deflexiones en el extremo del mismo para ir tomando decisiones que las minimicen. La repercusión es el aumento de la deflexión en un punto dado por cada metro cuadrado de estructura que se agregue. En cuanto a las unidades, deberían expresarse en milímetros de deflexión por metro cuadrado de elementos agregados (viguetas, capiteles de madera). En tu ejemplo, parece que estas unidades no siguen la abreviatura convencional: mm para milímetros o A para Unidades Angstrom.
Saludos


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Los números con esas unidades me parecen irreales. Una deflexión de 2,5 mm/m2 parece mucho, y 0,1 Å/m2 sería (casi, por lo menos) imposible de medir, ya que un Ångström = 0,1 nanómetro.


----------



## Adimine

Muchas gracias a todos, 
*Sprachliebhaber, uno de mis grandes problemas era que para mí, las unidades no tenían mucho sentido. Pero tneiendo ahora OTRO presupuesto de la misma empresa, emplean los mismos signos, es decir, creo que no es un error, sino que tiene algo que ver con lo que dice Cal inhibes más arriba. Creo que tengo que dejar las unidades, aunque parecen muy extrañas... Por si acaso suministra más ayuda al caso, en este nuevo presupesto tengo un párrafo de información describiendo la pérgola:

> Pergola de viguetas de madera de Olmo, escuadria madera media de 10*10
cm, separadas 40cm entre ejes, sobre jácena de madera de 25x25 en una
cabeza y empotrado en la otra, totalmente terminada. Repercusion de viguetas: 2,5 ml/m2. Repercusion jacenas: 0,25 ml/m2. Repercusion de capiteles
madera: 0,1 uds/m2*


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Lo único que se me ocurre, y probablemente esté adivinando, es que la repercusión se refiera a la _incidencia_ de ciertos elementos en el costo/cómputo de materiales del trabajo terminado.
Entonces *ml/m2* se refiere a _metro lineal por metro cuadrado_.
Con *uds/m2* ya la adivinanza es mayor, pero arriesgaría _unidades por metro cuadrado_.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Estoy de acuerdo, si no puedes preguntar una explicación de las unidades, lo mejor será dejarlas tal cual. Hakuna Matata puede tener razón, sus sugerencias son ingeniosas, pero no me arriesgaría a adoptarlas sin alguna confirmación.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Sprachliebhaber said:


> pero no me arriesgaría a adoptarlas sin alguna confirmación.


Por supuesto que yo tampoco....

Por un lado, el hecho de que utilicen viguetas cada 0,40 m indicaría precisamente 2,50 metros lineales de madera por metro cuadrado de supeficie, tomados "en un cálculo grueso".

También encontré este documento: http://www.celosias-aranjuez.com/1/upload/seten.pdf donde lo utilizan en ese sentido. Quizás sea algo más o menos habitual en España, sería bueno si alguien de allí nos lo pudiera confirmar.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

¡Excelente! Parece confirmar tu interpretación. Entonces ¿una unidad (un capitel) para 10 metros cuadrados? Esa parte todavía no me convence del todo.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Es más, no me queda claro qué es ese _capitel_. Obviamente conozco el término en la arquitectura clásica, pero no sé qué sería en una pérgola... supongo que el remate de una columna....
Habría que confirmarlo mirando el plano constructivo, eso ayudaría mucho.

Y aún si mi suposición fuese correcta, todavía hay que encontrar su traducción al inglés, jaja.
Apenas si empezamos a entender qué significa en español...


----------



## Adimine

Hakuna Matata, yo creo que lo has encontrado, entre el PDF y que ajusta a la situación. En cuanto el problema de los capiteles siendo tan poco usados, estoy pensando que a lo mejor la pérgola está ubicada en un rincón de una terraza (desafortunadamente no tengo acceso a los planes, que serían sumamente útiles), y por eso si dos lados están pegados a una pared, a lo mejor solo tiene un capitel, en la única esquina que hay de pérgola... ¿podría ser, no?


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Es muy posible que sea así...

Aparentemente ya sabemos a qué se refiere.
Podría ser sinónimo de_ consumo/cómputo/incidencia de (material) por unidad de medida._
Desconozco si hay algún término específico en inglés en el rubro de la construcción que englobe esta idea, más allá de una traducción más o menos literal de los sinónimos que propongo.


----------

